# Keep Your Boats Up!



## GaryI (Mar 18, 2015)

Pictures from the damage resulting from last weekend's 40-50 mph winds at Cedar Creek. Really sad to see the destroyed boats. From the height of the boat lift slings, it looks like the boats just weren't high enough up out of the water to handle the high waves and higher water levels. 

For you boat owners on Livingston, LL has risen 2 ft in past 2 weeks - make sure your lifts are high!


----------



## PhotoFish (Aug 9, 2015)

says page not available


----------



## GaryI (Mar 18, 2015)

Our forum is preventing the link from showing - give me a second and I will post the pictures directly.


----------



## GaryI (Mar 18, 2015)

Pictures:


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Dang they got hit hard.


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

Ouch!


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Dam!


----------



## PhotoFish (Aug 9, 2015)

That one in the front looks like it went through a shredder!


----------



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

Nasty!


----------



## 3StoogesFishing (May 4, 2010)

That would kill me to come out and see that as much as I love to fish. Do you think that fish finder works after that trip in the water?


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

GaryI you are right, those could have been lifted much higher and been saved. Anytime you lift a boat you must consider what could happen before you get back.


----------



## SeaOx 230C (Aug 12, 2005)

I could not imagine what that would be like. I am sure I would plop down right there and ball my eyes out if that was my boat and I walked up to that scene. And I aint ashamed to admit it!!!!!!! That would be just heart breaking right there.


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

I'm with you on that SeaOx!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sac-a-lait Trey (Jun 10, 2015)

Yikes! On a visit to Jamaica Beach after Hurricane Ike, the only boat I saw that wasn't swamped, sunk, or gone was one that had been lifted as high as it could be lifted, snug up against the underside of the slip. A number of boats were hanging from one of the two lift belts, with the rest of the boat in/under water.


----------



## Mako-Wish (Jul 10, 2011)

those pics kinda make me sick to my stomach


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

I watched one in the Kickapoo stalls the other night that was on the verge of taking a beating. Luckily it was raised the next day.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

It'll buff out!
J./k cause what else can you do?
When fiberglass meets metal and cement with wave force it will do some damage.

I keep The Mighty Red-Fin up tight to the top of the lift as I can.
Twice now it has paid off when I was out of town and a flood came.


----------



## Jimmy Blue (Nov 20, 2013)

Geez that breaks my heart.


----------



## GaryI (Mar 18, 2015)

A reminder now that the lake is back up to 133.2 ft.


----------



## wwind3 (Sep 30, 2009)

Kickapoo is coming up FAST! I bet it's a foot higher than at daylight! Everyone check your stuff of get someone to check it for you! I'm raised to less than a ft from my bimini hitting the centerpole of my lift.. And more rain on the way. I may get water this time from the river coming down my driveway. It's 2 feet in my garage now.


----------

